# Mac and Cheeze



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

The other day I came up with the idea for this thread. I figured it would be fun to try and come up with one hundred different recipes for mac and cheeze.
my favorite is this, take the cooked macaroni, don't add the powder cheese, but do add a can of mushroom soup (undiluted), some green peas and a can of tuna, heat through, then bake with some cheddar.
Your turn.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Its funny that you would post "Mac and Cheeze" under "Non-food/ discussion". Maybe processed food should have its own catergory like "Food-related building materials and office supplies". Or "Food-like substances"- grouped together with wax fruit and silk veggies. Or "Recipe Bast2rdizations- real foods' ugly cousins".
But back to your question. To me the best thing to add to processed food is, of course, more processed food. So stir in a can of 2 for a dollar chili or maybe some cut up hot dogs for that "gourmet touch" and I'm good to go. It tastes better if eaten miles from civilization, but if consumed at home, I prefer a completely dark room.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Peach that was beautiful  brought a tear to my eye  
It really depends on if you are using boxed or made from scratch.
If using a box I am simple. I add a can of drained tuna and some bread crumbs on top, that's it. If from scratch I will go to my ex's Grandmother who would use Ziti or Rigatoni, cream, cheddar and mozz. and add BIGcroutons! Top with bread crumbs and bake it. Man that woman (Sicilian) could cook!!! :lips:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I ate the boxed stuff when I needed a cheap meal. In my earlier years as a teacher I didn't get a paycheck in summer and by the end of it, right before school started again, I was BROKE. This stuff and ramen noodles was it sometimes. A can of tuna mixed in, and it was a meal. I shudder to think of how many of those meals I ate over the years. 

I really enjoy making mac and cheese from scratch: rich mornay sauce made with very sharp cheddar (Wisconsin, of course), a shot of sherry, lots of freshly grated nutmeg, and a dash of hot sauce. I like rotini or elbow macaroni in it. I butter a baking dish well, then sprinkle in toasted breadcrumbs and some grated cheese, pour in the mac and cheese mixture and top with more crumbs. Finally I dot it with butter. I like a really cheesy, crusty mac and cheese! :lips:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

My favorite way to eat Mac & Cheez (the boxed stuff) is Kraft Mac & Cheese (White Cheddar of course), a can of tuna, drained, crushed tortilla chips and lots of Crystal Hot Sauce (Tabasco just doesn't cut it)!!!!


----------



## nancy marie (Jun 18, 2004)

Where in Wisconsin do you live...I am from Oconomowoc


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Simmer a little guinesse with a couple cloves of garlic. Add some white sharp cheddar cheese and theres the sauce. I like using penne or shells besides mac. If I'm in a real cheesy mood, I'll grab a pack of cheese filled tortellini, grate some parmesean or mozzorella, and bake.

Its a little inspiration I got from Alton Brown when he did a toast episode, making fondu.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

If I wrote recipes for some magazine, heres one for you:

"Aloha Mac and Cheese"-

1 box Kraft Macaroni and cheese
1 1# can Spam
1 8 oz can pineapple tidbits, drained.
1 cup Frenches' fried onions.
4 sprigs parsley

Prepare Kraft Macaroni as directed on package.
Cut Spam into 3/4 inch cubes. Brown in hot skillet till browned on all sides.
Stir Spam and pineapple tidbits into prepared macaroni, top each portion with Frenches' onions and parsley. Serves 4.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

With just barely a roof over the head,
mac&chez .25
pork&beans .25
sprinkled with stolen parm.
Feeds 2.
I still make this when sick, comfort I guess :chef:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Headless, do you mean Guiness, as in the beer? What a cool idea. But doesn't it taste a little sweet?

Jock


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

A little, but I don't make this often. Thats also why I use a sharp cheddar, something old and pungent. Yeah I did mean Guiness, thx for correcting my spelling.

to quote my favorite t-shirt "Im huked on foniks...I grajuaited"


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

panini, I love the stolen parm.And the pork and beans makes this a complete meal!Was not life so much easier with so few choices?
P.S. this is one of my favorite comfort foods still to this day!Doug........


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

CBoy
I have to say, I'm almost 50 and I still live the same way. I'm happy to wake up each morning and tomorrow will bring what it brings. I would love to retire in 5 yrs, if it happens, great!, if not, oh well?


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Wow you guys are mad.....Guiness...pineapple,chilli,lol.....but some of it is quite tempting....One of my 5 minute standbys is pasta tossed in butter strong grated cheddar,mustard n chopped herbs...does that qualify?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Steak and Shake has chili mac 5 ways....got it down pretty good.
Chili man with beans, spaghetti, cheddar, raw sweet oinons, and the secret sauce of ketchup with worschester sauce. 
Mac and cheese with bacon, green onions and peas....fresh tomatoes chunked to cut the rich ooze.


----------



## chefalexander (Jun 11, 2004)

I like to make a Mac & Cheese Soup!! Elbows work best. Blended with American, Cheedar, Swiss, & Monteray Jack. For a little extra zing, replace some of the butter in the roux with bacon fat!! (I guess chopped ham or even hot dogs would work well in this dish too). I serve it especially on President's Day--Mac & Cheese is reported to have been first created by Thomas Jefferson; its American's first contribution to the culinary world. Jefferson was a REAL 'foodie'.


----------

